# Can't change screen resolution in Ubuntu



## DeepsideDragon (Jun 22, 2008)

I install Ubuntu And I can get a higher resolution.All I can pick is "800x600" and "640x480".I try editing the "xorg.conf" about 5 times and Had to reinstall Ubuntu 5 times.I try runing the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command I seen online and that does not work.I have a HP 510n for my tower and a Emachines monitor 17f3.When i look in my xorg.conf file this waht I see .

Section "Device"
Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
Option "UseFBDev" "true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier	"Default Screen"
Monitor "Configured Monitor"
Device "Configured Video Device"
EndSection


Can some Plz Help me???????


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

What version of Ubuntu do you have on your computer?


----------



## DeepsideDragon (Jun 22, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Thanks! Are you using any graphics cards or are you running off integrated graphics? If you have a graphics card, then you should be able to go System > Administration > Hardware Drivers. It will ask you for your administrative password, so enter that, then you can see if there are any proprietary drivers being used. Or not being used that can be.

After that you can go to System > Preferences > Screen resolution. Then see what the maximum resolution is. If it still only gives you the two resolutions, then I would recommend that you try hitting the 'Detect Display' button and see what it gives you.

Cheers!


----------



## DeepsideDragon (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a integrated card


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Ok. So I would recommend that you try going to the screen resolution screen and doing the Detect Display button and see what happens.

Cheers!


----------



## DeepsideDragon (Jun 22, 2008)

Nothing happen when I try that


----------



## DeepsideDragon (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for oyur help i got it now


----------

